# Random...WARNING, SPIDERS!



## KamaKazzy (Oct 14, 2007)

Some random shots of me and a few friends, and a random little girl. All of them with my Oklahoma Brown Tarantula, Shmexy Enrique Boris (I know...weird name, haha)
1.) Mary Allison and her friend. They were REALLY scared at first





2.) Shmexy Enrique Boris (Boris for short)




3.) The girls and Boris again




4.) Allison and Boris, can you tell how scared she is?




5.) Again




6.) Allison's friend struggling with keeping Boris still, hehe




7.) Again




8.) Boris crawling up my arm




9.) Chillin' with my only fuzzy critter, hehe




10.) C'mon Boris, pucker up!




11.) This made my face all itchy, and I look awful in this pic




12.) A very brave little girl that wanted to hold Boris




13.) 




14.) Ha, the little girl in the back is NOT smoking...sure does look like it though




15.)





He's my fuzzy wuzzy...lol!


----------



## moliver (Oct 18, 2007)

Kee-ute!

Except it made my skin crawl... man I hate spiders


----------



## cpd23 (Oct 18, 2007)

Great set


----------



## NoK (Oct 18, 2007)

It almost looked like that little girl leaning on the car was about to light up a cigarette haha. Everything else was amazing, I just can't believe they're holding that spider and I would never even get close to it.


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm normally fine with spiders, but #11 made me cringe!!


----------



## KamaKazzy (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks!
Yeah...that's me with Boris on my face...hehe


----------



## poopingfish (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats awesome, and the word Oklahoma caught my eye, where Im from.
Loving the spiders name, can you say that 5 times fast?


----------



## KamaKazzy (Oct 21, 2007)

lol thanks! He's pretty cool.


----------



## fido dog (Oct 24, 2007)

14 actually is REALLY cool!

I hate spiders!! I'm so arachniphobic it's not even funny!!  

For some reason, I like tarantulas tho.....:meh:

I guess they are just like little deformed kittens.

I likey the set!!


----------



## kierukei (Oct 26, 2007)

:stun: Brave girls! 
Wouldn't catch me touching those...


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice spider. I've got no idea how you could have done number 11. I mean, I like spiders and all, but...


----------



## KamaKazzy (Oct 28, 2007)

lol thanks everyone! He almost actually bit me the other day, but decided he didn't want to. It was my fault though, as I was trying to hold him, while on the phone, to move him and I held him wrong...yikes. lol!


----------



## KamaKazzy (Oct 30, 2007)

Sad to announce that Shmexy Enrique Boris died yesterday, thinking old age but not entirely sure. I did get some shots of him last night, as morbid as it sounds that I took pictures of my dead tarantula but he was easy to photograph and fit in to my depressing picture taking mood. So...not GREAT shots, but here they are:





























R.I.P. little Boris...I'll miss you!


----------



## fido dog (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm sorry.......

R.I.P. Boris.


----------

